# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  ايمرسون يتجه لميلانو لانهاء اجراءات انتقاله

## broken_soul

أشارت آخر التقارير الإسبانية إلى أن البرازيلي و لاعب خط وسط ريال مدريد إيميرسون سوف يُسافر إلى ميلانو فوراً بعد إنتهاء مباريات الليغا الإسبانية لإجراء الفحوصات اللازمة لإنتقالة إلى ميلان الإيطالي ، و وفقاً للصحافة الإسبانية فإن المفاوضات بين ميلان و الريال قد شارفت على الإنتهاء ..

البرازيلي كان قد عاش موسماً صعباً في البيرنابيو خاصة بعد تدهور علاقتة مع الجمهور في بداية الموسم ، و على الرغم من أن الأمور قد تغيرت الآن ، إلا إيميرسون يرى بأنة لن يجد التقدير الكافي من الجمهور المدريدي ، لذا فإن فالرحيل سيكون أفضل ..

نجم روما و اليوفي سابقاً أبدى رغبتة بالعودة إلى إيطاليا ، ولم يترك خياراً لإدارة الريال إلا بالتفاوض مع مسؤولي الميلان ، على أية حال فإن الأحاديث الحالية تُشير إلى أن موعد الفحوصات الطبية في ميلانو قد تحددت في يوم الإثنين الموافق 18 / 6 ..

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*مشكووووووووووووووور*
*اخوي عالاخبـــــــــــــــــار*

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووور

----------

